# Pretendo estação meteorológica para interior



## Geiras (27 Mar 2015 às 22:23)

Boas pessoal tudo bem? 

Pretendo adquirir uma estação meteorológica deste género https://www.pce-instruments.com/esp...lanca-det_406307.htm?_list=qr.art&_listpos=49

Não quero dar mais que 15 euros e gostaria de saber se alguém tem conhecimento da venda deste tipo de EM básicas em lojas físicas. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Vitor TT (27 Mar 2015 às 22:40)

Geiras disse:


> Boas pessoal tudo bem?
> 
> Pretendo adquirir uma estação meteorológica deste género https://www.pce-instruments.com/esp...lanca-det_406307.htm?_list=qr.art&_listpos=49
> 
> ...



Nas lojas mediamarkt tem umas quantas.


----------



## Geiras (27 Mar 2015 às 22:48)

Vitor TT disse:


> Nas lojas mediamarkt tem umas quantas.



Procurarei por lá 

Grato.


----------

